# Flash help(slow recycle time(20 seconds or more)



## Jonathan Schertzer (May 26, 2010)

Ive googled and googled and googled and got nothing hopefully some of you can help me out.

I bought an SB-25 a few months ago and it worked fantastic, but just recently it started to fail on me. I put Brand new batterys in and at first it'll Charge up and fire, then instead of making a high pitched sound it makes a low "not enough power" sound and then after 20-30seconds the red light will come on and it'll be ready to fire again.

ive tried this with a few sets of brand new batterys so its not a battery issue. is it possible that the capacitor is going out?


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2010)

Yes, it's possible. It's also still possible it's the batteries. There are different kinds. Some rechargable and some not. They also come in differing power ratings. Which kind of batteries are you using? Alkaline? NiCad? NiMH? 2000 mAh? 2400 mAh? 2700 mAh?


----------



## Garbz (May 29, 2010)

Only broken batteries will take 20 seconds to recycle on modern flashes. Even Alkalines will recycle in 6-7 seconds on an SB-800. 20 seconds with any new set of batteries would indicate an electrical problem.

Capacitor could be going. It happens. It can often be fixed too


----------

